# Ever wonder why some people have dogs?



## Onethinmint (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Everyone,


I was just wondering - do you ever wonder why some people have dogs? 
Now I'm not talking about the truly bad dog owners or the really abusive dog owners. I don't mean the people that keep them on short chains in the back yard for their entire lives making them drink mud and feeding them nothing but corn and old shoes. 

I just occasionally run across someone that makes me wonder why they bother to have a dog. People who take proper care of the dog - food, water, medical care, exercise but seem to take absolute no joy in their dog. 

Why have a dog (or dogs) if it's just one more chore to check off your list every day? shouldn't owning a dog be a joyful experience? and while I applaud them for providing the aforementioned basic care aren't they missing out on the best part? 

What exactly is the point of the time, effort and expense of having a dog if you don't enjoy it? 

Beth and crew


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I have wondered that actually. I knew someone who was so in love with her dog but had absolutely no idea how to care for him and didn't know how to put her dog's best interests in front of her own. She wanted so badly to love and care for him and she didn't listen to anyone giving her advice. I wonder why she had him only because she didn't take the time to research.. maybe not the same thing as what you are saying, but I constantly wondered about people like that. Not bad intentions at all just ignorant to dogs and their basic needs. 

I have also wondered about the people that you talk about.. actually my boyfriend may have been one of those previously. Until he started dating me he never understood why I paid so much attention to Titan. All the work that I did with him and why I worried about him when I was away from him. Always told me he was just a dog.. he had them growing up but they were just dogs, not a part of the family. He sees differently now and wants another puppy in the next year.. but I never understood his initial menality.


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Funny, I had the same conversation with a friend yesterday, lots of people have dogs that they never take anywhere, or do anything with, it seems a shame that they miss out on how much dogs can enrich our lives. I do wonder what motivates these people to get a dog in the first place..


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I know for some, having a dog isn't about joy but about protection. They provide such good care of the dog because its easier to in the long run. They don't have to replace the dog so soon if they provide great care. Though I don't understand how they cant form a bond with the dog.


----------



## boygeorge (Jul 2, 2013)

I wondered too, my heart usually breaks from stories of families receiving pup as a Christmas present or buying pups just for excitement but months later you see the poor pup so scared, not well cared and sometimes you see just running the neighborhood and the owner doesn't care at all.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

> I was just wondering - do you ever wonder why some people have dogs?
> Now I'm not talking about the truly bad dog owners or the really abusive dog owners.
> I just occasionally run across someone .... who take proper care of the dog - food, water, medical care, exercise but seem to take absolute no joy in their dog.
> What exactly is the point of the time, effort and expense of having a dog if you don't enjoy it?


Can you enlighten me and tell me why you have a dog and what it is that makes it so great?

In answer to your question, this is why some people get fed up with there dog.
I feel that people choose a puppy and aren't prepared for a dog and when it grows up they don't understand it. By not understanding dog behavior the relationship between dog and owner deteriorates. The person gets frustrated and begins to see having the dog as a burden.


----------



## Onethinmint (Jun 2, 2013)

Madlab,


I actually had to really stop and think about this one. Very good question! 
I mean there is the easy answer of "I really love dogs" but that isn't the whole answer. 

I think it depends on which dog. I have my service dog, which I have for obvious reasons. I am disabled and needed help and my service dog allows me to lead a relatively normal life. Protection is part of it we live in a rural area where it is nice to have dogs around to keep the coyotes and drunk people away. I have serious issues with social anxiety and having the dogs has helped me over come that allowing me to make friends with other dog people. 

They have taught my kids a lot about responsibility, compassion, and how to communicate with another creature on their level. They get me up and out and doing things so I don't spend all my time in front of the computer eating chips and trying to turn into a vampire hermit (oh the light! it burns it burns.) 

Really though it all goes back to having dogs because I love dogs. I take great joy in being around them. They help me not be so anxious all of the time. To roll with the punches and accept what life throws at you with a certain sense of grace. Does that mean that everything is rainbows and cupcakes with them all the time? Heck no! training is a constant thing, puppies are puppies, accidents happen. Sometimes I get tired or frustrated or fed up. 

I know I am not the best dog owner out there. I try hard and I love my dogs but I often think that I benefit more from having them than they benefit from being owned by me. 

I am not trying to point fingers or put anyone down. If you are taking good care of your dog that is great regardless of the reasons why you have the dog. I was just looking to see things through other peoples point of views. 

Also I think that "taking good care of your dog" can mean many things to many people and no one way is the right way of doing something (in dogs or in anything else!) 

Beth and Crew


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Charlie W said:


> Funny, I had the same conversation with a friend yesterday, lots of people have dogs that they never take anywhere, or do anything with, it seems a shame that they miss out on how much dogs can enrich our lives. I do wonder what motivates these people to get a dog in the first place..


People have cats that they never take anywhere or do anything with, and yet they still love them and care for them. The same is true of parots, and rats, and snakes, and gerbils, and all sorts of other critters. 

Coming home to a home that contains a dog, is a LOT different than coming home to an empty house. It has been a LOOOOONG time for me, but I hear from people at the passing of their dog, that the house is just so empty. 

Just because people do not take the dog _everywhere, _or anywhere that we take our dogs, like training classes, pet stores, dog shows, walking paths, festivals, homes of family and friends, does not mean they do not care about the dog. The dog, their dog stays at their house, and makes their house a home. 

And, people get really tired of hearing stories about your dog, if they are not dog people. I am careful with my friends and family to limit the dog-related conversation. They know I am crazy about my dog, but I would be a complete bore if I was constantly smothering them with photos, and stories. So, I can come to a dog site and post dog-stories, and get my fill of reading other people's. 

Just because someone isn't expressing the joy of dog ownership, doesn't mean it isn't there. I mean, look at people who have kids, or married people. Most of what you hear is all the complaining. That doesn't mean they wouldn't be devestated at the loss of any of them.

Sometimes we take for granted what we have until it sick or injured, and then we are suddenly faced with the possibility of the loss of our critter, and sometimes it takes that kind of a jolt to truly appreciate our buddy, at least in words and formed thoughts. 

I think many of us appreciate our dogs deep down, like a vital piece of our makeup, in our souls. You do not need to even think about it. It just is. None of us truly know another, not what makes them tick deep down. We only see the outward signs of what is going on within, and lots of people know how to mask that very well.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

Here are some situations I can see happening in the case that you described. 

1. stuck with their kids dog.

2. alarm dog

3. bad dog

For whatever reason, if the dog has shelter, food and water it's a lot better off than most.

You would scratch your head if you went to my wife's country and witnessed the amazing and beautiful german shepherds that have never been bred to look good, only work good. They feed them scraps, keep them outside in a fenced in area with a dog house all their lives. They protect the home and family. They are beautiful, smart and have a job. Dog food was just recently introduced to the rich there who use it for their purse dogs.

A lot of dog owners suck, I know. We all suck at times. You never know why people do the things they do but need to step outside the box if you want to at least try to understand their reasoning.


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Im sure theres a contingent that would say the same thing about me. I keep my dog in a crate, often while im in the same room. I am a horrible person in many peoples eyes.
The proof is in the pudding- my dog is great.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

Whenever Im working with my girls and my dad is around, he will scoff at me like Im ridiculous. Then he asks me to train / walk his 150# mastiff who is 9 months old and has never been on a leash. Hes quite an unruly dog, and means well, but has little to no manners. I dont let him around my dogs anymore, as Im pretty sure hes made Morgan fearful of large dogs, as he is very rough with her. But, people are stoop. 

:[


----------



## erfunhouse (Jun 8, 2013)

I am one of those that never took my old shepherd anywhere--why? He was dog aggressive. I couldn't change it...even if I tried and it was a whole lotta bad "snow ball downhill" effect. However, my dog brought us GREAT joy and GREAT love! Did I do all the best things for him? At the time I thought I was doing right by him. Do I do more for Sabo? Yes. Why? Because in just several short months I have learned better. Not everyone has to take their dog everywhere (I dont take Sabo everywhere because I dont think dogs belong everwhere)...but he goes hiking, gets playdates and will sit in the front yard with us and watch the kids play. Does it mean that I dont appreciate/love/respect my dog? Nope! It just means that when I run errands I go to 10 different places and he isn't welcome in all those places.


----------



## kelseycub (Aug 1, 2013)

erfunhouse said:


> I am one of those that never took my old shepherd anywhere--why? He was dog aggressive. I couldn't change it...even if I tried and it was a whole lotta bad "snow ball downhill" effect. However, my dog brought us GREAT joy and GREAT love! Did I do all the best things for him? At the time I thought I was doing right by him. Do I do more for Sabo? Yes. Why? Because in just several short months I have learned better. Not everyone has to take their dog everywhere (I dont take Sabo everywhere because I dont think dogs belong everwhere)...but he goes hiking, gets playdates and will sit in the front yard with us and watch the kids play. Does it mean that I dont appreciate/love/respect my dog? Nope! It just means that when I run errands I go to 10 different places and he isn't welcome in all those places.


My pitmix has people fear that occasionally turns to aggression so we really limit her and she basically never leaves the house except for the occasional car rice to get a ice cream cone. For her entire life she's been sheltered and terrified of men, but we opted to keep her for as long as possible and keep her isolated for the most part. I fear the day that her age becomes an issue as she's really not easily vetted, and will not accept a muzzle. She hates chemicals and still runs and growls at me when I try to clean her ears or trim her nails. It seems the older she gets the more irritable too.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Some people that I know that fit this scenario have dogs because their children or spouse wanted one. The person who wanted the dog will play with it occasionally, while another person handles food, health, grooming. Exercise isn't usually a priority. 

Not many people I know personally take their dogs with them a lot. I've been called obsessive. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

OP I know what you are talking about.

I have horses and when I was boarding my horse (and they are incredibly expensive, I can't imagine keeping one if you don't enjoy it) and a fellow boarder used to scream obscenities at her horse if it moved a muscle while she was grooming, while she was mounting up etc. It was bad enough that one day I had to tell her to take it easy on the poor horse, because it was to the point that it was disruptive to my enjoyment of my own horse.

She was out riding all the time, so she must have enjoyed it on some level, but I sure couldn't see it. She seemed so upset with her horse all the time over the smallest of things. It was very strange, I really wondered why she bothered.

I don't think the OP means that people who don't take their dogs everywhere with them don't enjoy them, but that there are people who seem to go through the motions of walking the dog, feeding the dog etc, but never play with or pet the dog. It just exists. Not the worst life for the animal, but not the best either.


----------



## briantw (Oct 1, 2012)

erfunhouse said:


> I am one of those that never took my old shepherd anywhere--why? He was dog aggressive. I couldn't change it...even if I tried and it was a whole lotta bad "snow ball downhill" effect. However, my dog brought us GREAT joy and GREAT love! Did I do all the best things for him? At the time I thought I was doing right by him. Do I do more for Sabo? Yes. Why? Because in just several short months I have learned better. Not everyone has to take their dog everywhere (I dont take Sabo everywhere because I dont think dogs belong everwhere)...but he goes hiking, gets playdates and will sit in the front yard with us and watch the kids play. Does it mean that I dont appreciate/love/respect my dog? Nope! It just means that when I run errands I go to 10 different places and he isn't welcome in all those places.


I'm in a similar position with my Shepherd. He gets along with most dogs, but he's very dominant, so occasionally there will be a showdown, which, given his size, makes it a chore to take him to places with a ton of dogs. Even with the dogs in my apartment complex that he's now friendly with he had that initial showdown with them the first time they met. 

Thankfully I live in a very dog-friendly area, so I often take him to places that allow dogs but aren't filled with them, like local restaurant patios. He does well in places like that because he's totally fine with people. 

As far as this topic goes, I'd argue that anyone who provides proper shelter, food, and exercise for their dog obviously must enjoy them enough to do so, even if they don't show it outwardly. I complain about my dogs all the time too, as do most of my friends that own dogs. It doesn't mean we don't like them. It just means dogs are like kids: jackasses that are always causing problems. That's part of what makes them fun.


----------



## Chantald (Jul 23, 2013)

I know in my case, I didn't want to get a dog until I was ready to fully commit myself to a dog. So I actually held off on getting one for a few years until I decided I was ready for the responsibility of one. At that time I knew I was too selfish for a dog, so I didn't get one. I got a python instead.

I can understand how a family member though could get you roped in to owning a dog you may not have necessarily wanted. By the time we got Thor, I did want a dog, but it was my spouse who was absolutely particular about a German shepherd puppy and really pushed for it. Because of a recent relocation (my spouse is military and we were posted to a new base) I'm not currently working, so I ended up saddled with most of the responsibility while still actively searching for employment. I also know that my hubby could be deployed with only 5 days notice, leaving me responsible for all of his care.

Luckily I was on board for a dog, actively consented to having one, and love Thor to pieces. I have put in a lot of hard work training him, but I could see why people would be frustrated with similar situations and do only the primary care requirements. I'm also glad that my hubby is starting to come around and become more involved beyond just playing with him now and then! 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Our first dog when the kids were young was a Keeshond. Wonderful, amazing temperament, not such a good dog for the outdoor life in South Florida. He got car rides and tons of long walks, but nothing like what our GS does. We take her everywhere we can, because our lifestyle and the dog itself (wash and wear!) allows it. The Keeshond was an indoor, AC dog, and had a good life with that. It was, however, really different from what we do now.


----------

